#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Опять чай опять Москва!

## Ersh

Воскресенье, 23 января. Сад Эрмитаж. Днем, часа в три. Пишитесь!

----------


## Шаман

Предлагаю повторить и усугубить прошлый подвиг: молча встретиться, молча попить чаю, молча разойтись.
В прошлый раз получилось весьма неплохо.

Хотя можно и поговорить.
У кого какие соображения?

----------


## Alex

Я пишусь!!! А что такое было в прошлый раз?

----------


## Ersh

О! Такое было!!! Два дзенка и гелугпинец-нигмапинец воткнули на целый час без мокхтака.

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Ну, блин, доберусь я до вас!!! Жаль не 23-го. Особенно б с Ершом-сяншеном помолчал, не видевшись столько лет.

----------


## Банзай

Эх, столицы, да хрен ли вам добираться?
Живете на соседних кварталах, а в гости не ходите -)

----------


## Chong_Kwan

Слушаем лай собак, читаем Лао Цзы  :Smilie:

----------


## Шаман

Приходите в КЧК в воскресенье.
Так и быть, принесу диск с лаем собак!

----------


## Ersh

Я на всякий случай заказал место.

----------


## Спокойный

> Я на всякий случай заказал место.


Правильно.  :Smilie:  Да и выходить уже пора.  :Smilie:

----------

